# Earl Grey Tea Soothed My Tummy



## Guest (Sep 10, 2001)

I tried peppermint tea ages ago - it tastes DISGUSTING and I had a bad reaction to colpermin aswell - it made me feel like I was going to faint.One day I tried earl grey tea, not for the purpose of helping my IBS - just because my boyfrind drinks it and I grew to like it too.I noticed that if I had a noisy, gurgly and crampy tummy (like I get when I know a D attack is on the way)when I drank the tea, the symptoms would lessen for at least an hour. It did not slow down or stop the D but helped the other symtoms of it.Anyone else tried this? I think its a bit weird because I know the caffeine in tea and coffee is a strong bowel stimulant which is why I don't normally drink it.Earl Grey does have bergamot in it - is this known for its soothing properties at all?It has only a mild effect so might not work for everyone or indeed even for me all of the time - it just gives me a nice 'settled' feeling in my tummy when I drink it.As I am sure you all know we are always looking for anything to make us feel a tiny bit better so I thought I would share this with you.------------------Take CareEmGood, better, best. Never let it rest. Till your good is better and your better best.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I love earl grey tea, i stopped drinking coffee in the morning because it was making ibs worse. I drink twinnings i find it's the best!!


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I love earl grey tea, i stopped drinking coffee in the morning because it was making ibs worse. I drink twinnings i find it's the best!!


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Far in one of the recesses in my brain I remember that Bergamot is a digestive. Can't remember where I got this information from though. ------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Far in one of the recesses in my brain I remember that Bergamot is a digestive. Can't remember where I got this information from though. ------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

EmI don't know about earl grey, but I always have a cup of tea in the morning - I don't know if it is the sensation of warm/hot water inside but it seems to help reduce any abdominal pain and sets me up for a bowel movement nicely.Now every morning my bowel decree's that I must have a tea before it settles down for the day







Kinda strange considering the vast majority of advice on tea and IBS is not to take it. Oh well, I guess my bowel never did follow rules too well.Clair


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

EmI don't know about earl grey, but I always have a cup of tea in the morning - I don't know if it is the sensation of warm/hot water inside but it seems to help reduce any abdominal pain and sets me up for a bowel movement nicely.Now every morning my bowel decree's that I must have a tea before it settles down for the day







Kinda strange considering the vast majority of advice on tea and IBS is not to take it. Oh well, I guess my bowel never did follow rules too well.Clair


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2001)

Thanks for your input guys.I think Twinings is the best make aswell - maybe they do a decaff version that would be even more inoffensive to our tricky tummies.I also like tea in the morning but normal tea irritates me - mind you in the morning as soon as I put ANYTHING in my tummy its like a call to arms.Wanderingstar I will look into bergamot a bit more closely, thanks for the tip.------------------Take CareEmGood, better, best. Never let it rest. Till your good is better and your better best.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2001)

Thanks for your input guys.I think Twinings is the best make aswell - maybe they do a decaff version that would be even more inoffensive to our tricky tummies.I also like tea in the morning but normal tea irritates me - mind you in the morning as soon as I put ANYTHING in my tummy its like a call to arms.Wanderingstar I will look into bergamot a bit more closely, thanks for the tip.------------------Take CareEmGood, better, best. Never let it rest. Till your good is better and your better best.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2001)

Another vote for the Earl. It rarely solves my severe c problem, but it does seem to help relax things. I take a hit of the Earl several times a day. One small step up from agony is better than nothing, right? JohnA.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2001)

Another vote for the Earl. It rarely solves my severe c problem, but it does seem to help relax things. I take a hit of the Earl several times a day. One small step up from agony is better than nothing, right? JohnA.


----------

